# Substitute for GloryBee "brazilian mesh" suit?



## westerman (May 15, 2007)

Last year my wife and I purchased a GloryBee "brazilian mesh" suit. It is very nice since it is light-weight, airy, and sting-proof. We would like to purchase another suit but unfortunately they have stopped selling the suit (except for the small size). Does anyone know of a good substitute for such a suit? I do know that magnet-man has re-started production of his suit which would be a good replacement ... so long as MM can keep up production. Any other leads would be appreciated.

Thanks,
-- Rick


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I am very interested in this kind of suit also.
Perhaps we could buy them directly form Brazil?


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe try www.bugbaffler.com


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Rick, did Glorybee say why they stopped selling the suit?


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

*Golden Bee*

Golden Bee makes a suit that is sting proof. 3 light layers. I have there flyer right in front of me. I'll buy one 1 day, spendy but supposed to be the best.
Golden bee products, Susie Lemonine at 504-456-8805


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

*Brazilian bee suit*

Brushy Mountain Bee Farms Master Bee suit is said to be highly rated from [email protected], Texas that has africanized honey bees


----------



## westerman (May 15, 2007)

*Thanks for the responses so far*

Grimbee: That bug baffler, while looking like it will be cool, doesn't seem like it would keep away hordes of bees. So I am going to skip on it but thanks for the suggestion.

Magnet-Man: I actually haven't called up GloryBee to see why they are slowly phasing out the suit. When I went on-line to order one at the end of last season, I noticed that they had the suits on-sale and in a limited size selection (x-small to x-large ... but I wanted an xx-large.) Thinking that they might be having supplier problems and not being in a rush I just decided to wait for a while. Now they have only one size left. :-( So it seems obvious that they have given up on the suit but I am not sure why.

BGHoney. I'll give Lemonine at Golden Bee a call but given the poor response as per a recent thread I suspect that this may be a dead-end.

Lee Womack: The Brushy Mountain suit looks nice but it also looks like almost every other cotton suit I have seen and it will be hot in the summer. The really nice thing about the GloryBee suit is that I can go out in my underwear and t-shirt and not be stung while having (if there is one) a breeze cool me down. Yes, I know that image is probably grossing a lot of people out -- sorry!  Anyway, thanks for the tip.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I'm going to try our one of Magnet-man's suits ( Ultra Breeze ). The veil he uses is far better than Golden Bee. When I get it I will take photos of it....from the box and packaging to the suit in action.

I can't wait to try it out.

Magnet-man when will the site be updated about availability?


Joe


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I am making them right now. I should have the web site updated by this weekend with new pictures etc.


----------

